# Frameless Paper Target Shooting



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yesterday Charles asked how my bareback shooting would translate to paper targets since I said that it was still more erratic for me than my regular style of shooting. Today I tried it out to see what would happen. There's four vids on my youtube channel, each progressively better. Here's my last attempt which was 3/5 on a 2.25" bullseye from 10m. This is the size of a soda can top and therefore would have qualified me for a 3-star badge. I'm sure if I would have stayed at it longer I could have gotten 4 or 5 but for now I'm happy to be at the level I am with a style that is so vastly different than the one I've been using for the entire 4+ years that I've been shooting.

Give it a try!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for trying that, M.J ... That was very good shooting! That is about what I was doing with a pfs; but I was using a floating anchor and not full butterfly. The speed bump effect certainly affects my shooting.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Mine, too. That's why I shoot fully butterfly, so I barely have to incorporate the speed bump. If you look at my draw hand you'll see that I'm gripping pretty much straight on. If I shot 3/4 butterfly with this grip I'd be much more likely to shoot myself in the hand.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

What is the length of your loop of tubing?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice shooting MJ !!!!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

D.Nelson said:


> What is the length of your loop of tubing?


23" before I loop it. 11" or so active length for a 60" draw length.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks, and epic shooting!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

"Just don't forget that most any inconsistencies in accuracy, commonly believed to be caused by the "Bumped" release, can be ironed out of the shot by simply stretching a little more speed and power out of your bands..... Especially with the longer draw!"

I say cut an inch out of your loop, or drop ammo to 3/8ths and try it again on a fresh page....


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

There's something else... I hesitated to mention before, because it may have contradicted your intentions/goals, but now that you have established a basic form you're comfortable with, it shouldn't be too hard to find the confidence to incorporate some solid "anchored" aiming into the shot...

When I am unable to group as precise as I'd like, or need to, I make a slight adjustment in my form and dial down the urgency of my motions a bit.

The adjustment I make is minute,and changes nothing else about my form, but almost always improves my consistency.

The adjustment is the addition of a third point (your hands being the first two) of physical contact ( Some portion of your ear, neck, or face. :thumbsup: )! along your aiming line....

Keep in mind that you are forcing an arched trajectory when shooting this style, and so long as you keep relatively still when you release, you're in very little actual danger of being struck by the ball . It happens, I mean yeah, I've put a few in my jaw, but I'm kind of a special case..... Most of my friends, family, and quite a few past educators would agree to that. so my malfunctions don't even count really... After all, YOU'RE in control of the pouch, and it's payload!

You better be!!!

hehe..........


----------

